# Filter for 46 Gal Discus Aquarium HOB vs Canister??



## Coasty (Jul 5, 2015)

Hello everyone!! I recently moved and I'm planning on upgrading my 15 gal column tank to a 46 gallon bow front. I have 3 years experience and would like to try a discus aquarium. I plan on keeping lots of live plants to provide a "natural" home for the fish. As of right now I only have the tank (46gal Aqueoon bow front) and I purchased a coralife H.O. dual T5 for 30$!;-) I plan on running a 6700k bulb and a coralife colormax bulb. As for filter--- I have no idea what to get! I was thinking about either a HOB aqua clear or Fluval.. but maybe a canister filter? What would be best for a discus tank (i know they're very picky about water quality). Can anyone help me out? pros and cons for both please. Thank you!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Both are good, canisters tend to be more powerful and a lot quieter then a big HOB. But HOBs tend to have more surface agitation. So I would recommend what I have in my 29 gallon, both... i have a fluval 306 (very quiet), aqueon quietflow 10 (little more current and surface agitation, very quiet as well), and three powerheads (ones for co2, and the two others go on and off at random times to give some different flow). Flow is key in a planted tank because you want the planted to gently sway in the current. Its a big help in reducing algae. 

So for filters i would recommend the fluval 406, since I love my 306 I'll recommend the next size up since your tank is larger, and either an aqueon quietflow 10 or 20(20 is a little louder but still one of the quietest HOBs I know of). Along with one or too powerheads... All that would add some real good flow and super filtration... It would also be pretty quiet IMO. 

Also make sure you dont use carbon it removes the nutrients thats the plants consume.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

For a 46 gallon planted Discus tank I would go with a Fluval 406 canister. I have a couple of these and am real happy with them. Personally, I don't think you need the addition of an hob as you don't want too much surface agitation which will offgas the CO2 from the water. But a power head with the output placed under the surface would be a good idea to increase circulation.


----------

